# Audi S1 Style on Latest T-Shirt from Slick Attire



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the latest T-shirt design from one of our favorite T-shirt vendors in the UK. Entitled Quattrific, the new design is geared towards the hordes of fans who love Audi's rallying era with a clean artistic design depicting the S1 rally car. Check it out after the jump.

* More Information *


----------

